# How do you go about surrogacy?



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,

I hope this is the right place, we've been thinking about this for some time, I can't seem to carry babies after 8 weeks, we were thinking of this as another option using the surrogates eggs and DH's sperm. 

Would they do this through IUI.

Is this something that is legal in this country?

xx


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Mandy.

Yes it is perfectly legal in this country you might be pleased to know.
The type of surrogacy you are looking for is know as TS (Traditional surrogacy) often talked of as straight surrogacy.
There are a few ways to do inseminations this way, you can do home insems where your partners sperm would have to be produced in a sample pot and then inserted into the surrogate using a syringe.
Or of course you could have IUI, this of the both is the less cringworthy way - but you have to remember this will cost to do.

There are lots of surro angels out there, and finding the one that is right for you could take some time, there are many ways to search for a surrogate, you could sign up to a surrogate agency, or go independant in your own search.

If you have anymore questions, feel free to ask, or PM me if you like.

Craig x


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Craig you're a star!

I sort of got a bit excited as I've got a cousin who's just turned 21, I thought if we could bargain with her we'd save some of the £10 - £15k in costs. She's just met a new bloke and told me really excitedly that she's trying for a baby with him, she's already got 2 from 2 different fathers. So rather gutted!

Who knows in the future we might have enough money saved to do the whole surrogate thing privately, thats what I'd really hope for. 

x x


----------



## MummyJo82 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just to say I have answered your Private message and I thought this link might be of interest to you. 
http://www.surrogacy.org.uk/downloads.htm
xx


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Mandy,

Just a quickie re costs.  As you've probably gathered, it's illegal to pay a surrogate for her help, so you just reimburse her for her expenses and these are personal to her circumstancess and can be much less or even more than the £10-15k which you hear bandied around. So these would be the same whether you went privately or through one of the organisations - either way, I'm sure you wouldn't want your surrogate to be out of pocket as a result of helping you.  If you were to join one of the organisations, you'd also have their membership fees to pay, which tend to be quite a few hundred pounds.  

F


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hiya,

Thanks for your help, I realised after posting there's all sticky topics at the top. 

It's a really big step with really big money, so will leave it for now and think about it more should we win the lottery 

Thanks again

xx


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Mandy,
It does not have to cost the earth, it will depend on the surrogate and her situation, i know of some surrogates who's expenses are around £3-5k, i know you have to factor your own costs on top of that too but just thought i would add that before you feel completely deflated.

Let me know if i can be of anymore assistance,

Craig x


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

We're in a situation now, after only ever getting pg without tx earlier this year, we're in the same situation again. We've had over 10 miscarriages though... so just keeping everything crossed that we'll finally get blessed. 

Thanks again for taking time to reply, you guys are so lovely.

xx


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Really good luck this time, Mandy.  Hope it all works out for you the traditional way.  xx


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

I hope you get to realise your dream soon Mandy!
xxx


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Mandy

We arehopefully about to embark on our surrogacy journey, something that we did not think was possible as we did not have a clue where to start but lots of talking and research and our angel just walked straight into our pathway!!! If I can be of any assistance please do not hesitate to contact me and I will help where I can.

Best of luck!!
Sarah
xx


----------

